

This is Water (David Foster Wallace on Life) - d4ft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5THXa_H_N8

======
d4ft
In light of the disaster in Japan, a nice reminder to keep it all in
perspective on this spring (on the eastcoast US) weekend.

Text Version: <http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122178211966454607.html>

